# Ideas on making a cone for a rat??



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got my Anja back from the vet today from surgery, she's got stitches along her left flank and I need a cone to keep her from chewing at them while they heal. The first one I made she slipped it off and the second one was too big and I wasn't able to adjust it. It's my first time dealing with a cone for a small animal; any ideas would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think that if you take fashion measuring tape (the fabric rulers) and measure right behind her ears with it to find the circumference of her neck and make the cone based on that.


----------



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a bit nervous trying to hold her for fear I might hurt her. For a rat who just had surgery and is recovering, she's playing around and trying to climb on me like she normally does.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Is she on pain meds?


----------



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

No pain meds. The vet tech said as long as she doesn't chew her stitches up or jump off stuff then she'll heal up quick.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Has she been biting at her stitches? One of the main reasons an animal might chew at their stitches is due to pain. I would ask for some pain medications before attempting to make an e-collar for her.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

She will heal quickly but they do still feel pain. I'd call and ask for some pain meds, but if they're not open on Sat. you can purchase infants ibuprofen. When they are in pain, they will chew more.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pain is the main reason rats pick at incisions and open them back up. Definitely get pain meds or ibuprofen like Smesyna says. Most rats are fine with no E-collar/cone.

How big is the incision and how is it closed? staples, stitches or glue?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

http://ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails084.html

that's the best guide i've found so far.


----------

